# Bump on Weegee's head



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Fifi had a bump when I got her at 4 years old. The previous (neglectful) owner told me it was probably cancerous but they didn't want to waste money on taking her to the vet???!!!??? I took her to the vet, on the military base, it was $20 to remove and biopsy it (the previous owners were military too...jerks). It was an infected hair follical. 

Fifi did get "old lady bumps" but not until she was about 12 years old. 

Hope it turns out alright!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I had this happen with Raven on his leg. There was a red spot, then a bump, then a hole appeared in the middle and finally one day I squeezed it and a wormy thing popped out! It was a cuterebra larvae. Not saying that's what WeeGee has BUT it's something to consider! Now I'm paranoid about ever little red spot on my dogs lol.


----------

